# Walk ons for Reds and Blacks



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Will be leaving Crab Creek 5/21 at 4 o' clock pm. 100$$ GETS YOU ON THE GAME!! Need 4 anglers total!! Call me Capt Blake.757-373-6034....They are here!!:fishing:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

If by some chance anyone from Chesapeake is interested in this trip, and doesn't mind giving a fellow angler a ride to the ramp, I'm in..... I'd give you 20 for gas. It's a long shot, but figured it was worth asking. Post up on this thread or drop me a PM if interested...... Thanks:fishing:


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought about this before al had called me but I'm the only one at the shop today and tomorrow so no way I could make this one Ryan. Good luck though man.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jasonr said:


> I thought about this before al had called me but I'm the only one at the shop today and tomorrow so no way I could make this one Ryan. Good luck though man.


Nah, you should save your money for that offshore trip anyway man. Got a pm reply from Blakester, and I think I'll be getting up with him another day.. :fishing:


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Put the smack down on em last night, the bite is on. Good luck!


----------

